# Opinions on Fuel For Design?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone purchased this Ebook? I am thinking it may be interesting, but would like to hear some feedback. 

Thanks!


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. I haven't been able to find any reviews.


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Walsfer said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I haven't been able to find any reviews.


I have the e-book ' fuel for design ', in a nutshell it breaks down the process of starting a clothing line into a step by step guide, very handy when you are a newbie and your confidence in researching the various things that you need, isn't there. It is written by someone who runs there own label and it is put together well. ( you can research without this tool ) The book speeds things along as it takes away the what do i do now question and it gives a plan to follow. Very good reading and well worth the money. Hope this has helped, feel free to ask any other questions about this or about starting a clothing line, kind regards, Ash 
PS : I am in the process of starting my own line as we speak and I go step by step from ' Fuel For Design ' .


----------



## ShckByte (Jun 22, 2006)

I too enjoyed "Fuel for Design" but felt the price for an e-Book was way too much. The information was good, but riddled with typo's and a lot of white space that make the book smaller than what it really is. Again, I believe the content was good, but the price should be dropped considerably. Just my two cents.


----------



## artistj (Dec 11, 2009)

I too bought fuel for design and I thought it was pretty good information. If worried about the cost just ensure that you keep your receipt for it and write it off on your taxes.


----------



## aminaic (Dec 18, 2009)

where is this book i cannot find it can someone post a link


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

Here is the link, enjoy.

How to Start a Clothing Line | Fuel for Design


----------

